# www.bettaakapes.com - Anyone used it?



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I found this website while browsing youtube : www.bettaakapes.com

Has anyone ever used it or heard about it? He/She has some particularly nice looking bettas that I'd totally consider buying. I did a search of the forums and it didn't turn up anything.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have seen it too on youtube and was wondering the same thing. Hopefully someone knows.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

He/she is a seller on AB. I know a few people have gotten betta's from them. I got my female Pandora from them as well. I recommend


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I might give them a try. Has anyone used his trans shipper in NY, Kevin? He'd be my closest contact and I'm a bit weary of shipping charges.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

that looks like a pretty great site


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tokala bought Diablo from that website. Maybe you should contact her.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep, he's a seller on AB. People seem to like him.



Burd said:


> I might give them a try. Has anyone used his trans shipper in NY, Kevin? He'd be my closest contact and I'm a bit weary of shipping charges.


Shipping charges aren't usually by the distance. They have flat rates based on how many fish you are having shipped. You can email all of them and ask for a quote. I think Jennifer Viveiros tends to have the best priority shipping prices.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Yep, he's a seller on AB. People seem to like him.
> 
> 
> Shipping charges aren't usually by the distance. They have flat rates based on how many fish you are having shipped. You can email all of them and ask for a quote. I think Jennifer Viveiros tends to have the best priority shipping prices.


Jennifer's the one that'll be shipping my newest addition to me. I've heard good things about her.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought my HM male Val from Bettaakapes, totally great seller.
I always got a really quick response to my emails and they sent me little updates on how he was doing until he shipped.
The fish I got was lovely he has great fins, plus hes totally chill.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

He's got gorgeous bettas...I just fell in love with two of them!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The fish from bettakapes are home raised, which counts for so SO much! There are too many farm raised betta fish. Farm raised betta fish are gorgeous too, but you might compare them to puppies from puppy mills. If I ever import another fish, it will definitely be from bettakapes.


----------

